# The Art of Invisability



## Fiendlover (Jul 15, 2008)

This is something I picked up on the founder of my style's website (akkfmembers.com under private lessons).  I thought you might enjoy it.


*"SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT:*

*LETS PLAY NINJA FOR A LITTLE WHILE, YOU CAN LEARN TO BECOME INVISIBLE BY SIMPLY DOING THINGS THAT YOU NEVER THOUGHT OF:*



*THINK FOR A MOMENT AND TELL ME WHO CAN PROBABLY WALK UP TO YOUR HOUSE OR INTO YOUR STUDIO OR EVEN A BANK OR FOR THAT MATTER ALMOST ANY BUSINESS  AND YOU DO NOT SEE THEM.....  HMMMMM HOW ABOUT THIS....  THE MAILMAN, YES ANY CARRIER, AND DO YOU KNOW THE REASON THIS PERSON IS JUST ABOUT INVISIBLE?  BECAUSE THE MIND IGNORES THEM AND THEREFOR YOU REALLY DON'T SEE THEM. EVEN PEOPLE IN YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD, OR IN ANY BUSINESS, NO ONE CARES TO RECOGNIZE THIS PERSON.  TALK ABOUT BEING INVISIBLE.*



*LET ME GIVE YOU A TRUE EXAMPLE, A FEW MONTHS AGO I WAS AT LUNCH AND LEFT HEADQUARTERS FOR ABOUT 30 MINUTES, LEAVING TWO PEOPLE IN CHARGE TO WATCH THE PLACE WHILE I WAS OUT.  WHEN I CAME BACK I ASKED BOTH PEOPLE. WAS ANYONE HERE?  THEY BOTH SAID NOBODY CAME IN.. I SMILED AND I LOOKED AT THE COUNTER AND THERE WAS ABOUT 10 ENVELOPES FROM THE POSTOFFICE.  I THEN ASKED THE STUDENTS .. BOTH BLACK BELTS I MAY REMIND YOU.  WELL IF NO ONE WAS HERE, HOW DID THE MAIL GET ON THE COUNTER......   A DEAD SILENCE.... STRANGE LOOKS....*

*AND A FEEBLE ATTEMPT FROM ONE BLACK BELT SAYING "WELL I GUESS THE MAILMAN DELIVERED IT BUT I DIDN'T NOTICE"..     NOW THAT IS INVISIBLE.*



*THIS IS JUST ONE EXAMPLE OF BEGINNING TO LEARN HOW TO BECOME INVISIBLE....*

*LET'S TALK ABOUT BLENDING:*

Full Article


----------



## MartialArtHeart (Jul 16, 2008)

Fun!  Now all we need is some links to those "how to be a ninja" vids!


----------



## thardey (Jul 16, 2008)

There is a big advantage that was brought up in Bram Stroker's "Dracula." They had to break into one of Dracula's "home bases" during the day, while he was sleeping, so they couldn't use the typical "sneak in at night" approach.

They realized that nobody cares about anything, if it doesn't appear to be a secret. So, accordingly, they set out to make the break in appear as boring, and usual as possible. They broke in in broad daylight, made lots of noise, etc. "Hide in plain sight" kind of thing. 

As long as you don't appear to be trying to get away with something, people will assume you have a right to be there. I've used that several times while doing something completely legal, (usually involving opening doors for friends who forgot their apt. keys.) yet I didn't want to be bothered by people thinking I was up to something. If at night, I've found that turning lights on, leaving doors open, etc,  makes people think that you are supposed to be doing what you are doing, and therefore, they forget that you are there.

I've had friends drive by while working, I'll even wave at them, and they will never even see me, even though I'm in plain sight.


----------



## zDom (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm thankful he finally found the shift-lock key. It must have been blending in  dressed up as a letter, no doubt.


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 3, 2009)

zDom said:


> I'm thankful he finally found the shift-lock key. It must have been blending in  dressed up as a letter, no doubt.


 
ROTFL!  :lfao:

Back on topic:

Isn't it funny, though, that dogs never miss the mailman?  We can not notice this person moving around in our neighborhood, but some dogs go insane over the same person.  

Strange.  I can't tease out any reasoning why that would be.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try being old.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Try being old.



_*For*_ _*real*_.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you stop and really think about it so many go though life never being notice at all, so they are the true ninja's of Martial arts.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> If you stop and really think about it so many go though life never being notice at all, so they are the true ninja's of Martial arts.


This is so. Almost as if they're living examples of lurkers... We know they're there but don't see them. 
My mind keeps going to a line from "My Cousin Vinny" where Marisa Toremi told off Joe Pesci..."Oh yeah, you blend". 
But in reality it is how many of the Ninjas of old got away with what/who they are. Blending into the background, shadows or even people. It wasn't true invisibility it was you couldn't see them though they were there if you LOOKED. 

Of course there are those who try too hard.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 3, 2009)

That was the trick the Ninja used.  It's no big secret.  It's not some mystical mumbo Jumbo like in A. Kims books or Sho's Movies.

The Ninja LOOKED LIKE EVERYONE ELSE so they were overlooked.  They would move into town, open an Inn, and thats how they would Spy.  They would bodyguard as gardeners, and they would be overlooked because they were just gardeners.  

It worked especially well with the Class Stratification the way it was.  It still does, to an extent:

Dress like Kurt Cobian and go into an upscale store and try and shoplift.

Then do it in a Suit, clean cut and bathed, smelling nice and see which yeilds more results.  

(No don't really go shoplift, It's an example)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Try being old.


 
And a parent


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> That was the trick the Ninja used. It's no big secret. It's not some mystical mumbo Jumbo like in A. Kims books or Sho's Movies.
> 
> The Ninja LOOKED LIKE EVERYONE ELSE so they were overlooked. They would move into town, open an Inn, and thats how they would Spy. They would bodyguard as gardeners, and they would be overlooked because they were just gardeners.
> 
> ...


 
Actually I read an article about 10 years ago that discussed this topic and it pretty much said exactly what you are saying, just a different outfit. But it was saying Ninja if in the 20th century would likely dress like business men and no one would ever notice them.

Hell a couple years back a guy in NY was robbing banks at lunch time and they could not catch him because he dressed like every other business man, he did not stand out in the crowd. They eventually caught him because the last bank he robbed he wore some brightly colored over coat. The belief was that he actually wanted to get caught, that is why he dressed that way on the last day of his spree. I believe he got half a dozen banks or so before they caught him


----------



## Flea (Feb 22, 2009)

Have you guys seen this one?

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/ninja_parade_slips_through_town


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 22, 2009)

I know how to be invisible.  Pay your taxes and don't have a mortgage that you can't pay.  Poof - nobody can see you.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2009)

Recall seeing a t-shirt that was all in woodland camouflage and in bright yellow letters it read : "HA! Now you can't see me!"


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been a pizza guy off and on for about a decade now.

I've been in state buildings, police headquarters, FBI offices, college administration buildings, and many city government offices. I've been to concerts, strip clubs, bars, and payed invitation only events. People don't ask for a name, they don't ask for a number. You just walk in, wave the pizza bag, and they buzz you on through.

Good thing I'm one of the good guys.


-Rob


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> I've been a pizza guy off and on for about a decade now.
> 
> -Rob


 
Pizza guys are excellent sources for Info too... Ive used them in the past to find out where Police roadblocks are set up for traffic "saftey checks" and whatnot.

Im starting to think Ninja Burger has it all wrong, and it should be Ninja Pizza Guy.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 22, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Recall seeing a t-shirt that was all in woodland camouflage and in bright yellow letters it read : "HA! Now you can't see me!"



Want to know what's funny?  I'm color-blind.  Sucks, but I am not fooled by camouflage.  When I joined the military, I thought it was some kind of joke.  Uh, dude?  I can see you.  Really well.

I later found out that some of us color-blind people have a slight advantage over you 'normals'.  We can't depend on color cues, so we use light, shadow, texture, and movement.  They usually train us in the military as snipers.  We also see really good at night.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Want to know what's funny? I'm color-blind.


 

You'd like this shirt then.  (*Warning Adult language*)

I know, I'm an ***.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 23, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> You'd like this shirt then.  (*Warning Adult language*)
> 
> I know, I'm an ***.



No, it's funny!  When I was a kid, I'd have friends stop by my house on a Friday night before we'd go out hell-raising.  They'd be in my closet tossing clothes at me, "Here, put this on!"  We'd troop upstairs, my dad would take one look at me and say "You going out dressed like that?"  I'd look at my friends, who would be doubled over laughing.  Oh, very funny.  Back downstairs to get dressed again...


----------

